# الافادة عن السيارة تيجو 1600



## shreef4000 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الافادة عن السيارة تيجو 1600 هل هى سيارة جيدة ام معيبة مع ذكر الاسباب و الايضاح لكلا من العيوب و المميزات وياريت يكون الكلام علمى وموضوعى وهل هى سيارة صينى او إيه المكونات الصينى الموجودة بالسيارة يارب تفيدونى بخبرتكو يا مهندسين السيارات


----------



## shreef4000 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الرد لو سمحتم


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لا يمكن اظهار مميزات او عيوب اي سيارة لانها مختلفة في الاستخدام من شخص لأخر وممكن تظهر عندك عيوب بسبب الاستخدام الخاطىء ولا تظهر عند غيرك والنقطة الاخرى انه يمكنك مقارنة السيارة مع سيارة أخرى مثلا التيجو مع سيارة اودي؟ او التيجو مع سيات؟ هكذا يمكنك المقارنة او بمثال اخر ما هي البلد المصنعة لتيجو؟ وبالتالي مقارنتها مع باقي السيارات المصنعة في نفس البلد او نفس الشركة المصنعة.

والله اعلم


----------



## shreef4000 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك ابو ربحى على الرد بس هل عندك اى معلومات هل مكونات هذة السيارة صينى؟


----------



## ابو ربحي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد البحث في عدة مصادر .. نعم اخي السيارة مكوناتها صينية كل شي فيها صيني
اما عن مميزاتها:

المتانة(القوة) 60% مقارنة عامة بمتانة السيارات الاخرى.
صرف البانزين 90%(اقتصادية جدا)
السرعة 70% مقارنة عامة بسرعة السيارات الاخرى.
الامان 60% مقارنة عامة بانظمة الامان المزودة بالسيارات الاخرى.
ومزودة أيضاً بنظام تكييف ولم يشتكي احداً منه بل قالوا انه ممتاز.
وهذه المقارنات ليست دقيقة وانما بشكل عام حيث تعتمد المقارنة مقارنتها مع مركبة اخرى ومن ثم اظهار مميزات وعيوب كل منها.

وهناك عيوب عامة بحيث تشمل جميع سيارات اسبرانزا تيجو 
مثل ندرة توفر قطع الغيار او انها غير موجودة اصلا. الامر الاخر هو العمر الإفتراضي لمحركها قصير.
بالإضافة الى ان بعض الأشخاص يهتموا بفخامة المركبة من الداخل وقد اشتكوا من من كونها انها غير فخمة من الداخل حيث انني لم افهم ماذا يقصدون بفخامتها!!! " كل شخص وذوقه"


صور لسيارة اسبرانزا تيجو:
*




*

*



*​ 
*



*
​*



*

*



*
​


----------



## shreef4000 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى ربحى مشكور على ردك وعلى هذة المعلومات القيمة بس انا إتصلت بالوكيل الخاص بالسيارة
وهو توكيل ابو الفتوح (على كورنيش النيل فى المعادى بالقاهرة) واستفسرت على كل بيانات السيارة تيجو 1600 وكانت المعلومات كالتالى :

الموتور : صناعة نمساوى ( avl ) تصميم شركة المانية 
العفشة : المانى بنسبة 100 %
معدل إستهلاك الوقود : 7.4 لتر لكل 100 كم على سرعة 90 كم/ساعة
البودى + الصاج الخارجى : صينى بتسبة 100 %
زجاج + فرش داخلى : مصرى بتسبة 100 %
اما عن الفخامة انا شايف إنها كويسة مش وحشة و واسعة ومريحة وشكلها الخارجى جميل ومزودة بكمليات تتناسب مع سعر السيارة
السؤال الان هل تعتقد ان التوكيل اعطانى معلومات خاطئة حتى يتمكن من بيع السيارة وما رئيك فى السيارة بعد هذة المعلومات إن كانت صحية ومشكور كثير على صور السيارة.


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي شريف انت سالت عن اسبرانزا تيجو بشكل عام ولم تحدد نوع السيارة المطلوبة هذه قائمة بانواع التيجو وقد جلبتها من موقع السيارة ,, اساله عن الانوع هذه وان شاءالله اي معلومات اخرى ساخبرك بها عند حصولي عليها 
انتبه لكلام الوكلاء يعني ممكن يعطيك مواصفات اسبرانزا لأفضل سيارة تيجو .. لكن عند شراءك احداها يقول لك " انا كنت بقصد عن السيارة اسبرانزا النوع هادا مو هادا"


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي شريف لحتى الان من اسالهم يصرون على ان مكوناتها التيجو صينية " نصيحتي اسال الوكيل بالانواع الي وضعتها بردي السابق"

احضرت لك تفاصيل دقيقة عن سيارة اسبيرانزا تيجو 1.6 "1600cc"

وهذه صورتين من كتالوجها توضح فيها المواصفات
صورة عن المواصفات الفنية

صورة عن التجهيزات المزودة بها سيارة التيجو 1600cc

وهذه معلومات لصيانة السيارة بعد قطع مسافة 40 الف كم ومن خلالها ما سبق تستطيع بناء فكرة عن السيارة وتجهيزاتها وايضا معلومات الصيانة بحيث تكون مطمئن عند شراءها.
معلومات صيانة ال40 الف كم نقلتها لك من منتدى اسبيرانزا تيجو :

ما هى صيانة ال 40 ألف و تكلفتها ؟؟

صيانة ال 40 ألف تعتبر اهم صيانة فى حياة السيارة يتم فيها تغيير أهم مكونات المحرك و التى بدونها لا يتم دوران السيارة 

اهم بنود صيانة ال 40 ألف هى : 1- تغيير سيور الكاتينة و الباور مع البلى 2- تغيير زيت المحرك 3- تغيير جميع فلاتر الهواء – زيت – بنزين 3- الكشف على الفرامل من طنابير و تيل و ظبط فرامل اليد 4- الكشف على سوائل و زيوت المحرك 5- فحص الأطارات و الضغط و الأنوار 


تكلفة صيانة ال 40 ألف تتراوح ما بين 1800 و 2000 جنيه

و الأن سنتطرق لأهم قطع غيار يتم تغييرها وهم سير الكاتينة وسير الدينامو طبعا مع البلى بتاعهم

سنعرف وظيفة سير الكاتينة .. اعراض حدوث خلل بالسير .... أضرار انقطاع السير 

ماهى وظيفة سير الكاتينة ؟

وظيفة السير هو التأكد بأن هناك ربط و تزامن بين حركة عامود الكرنك و عامود الكامات لذلك هناك ما تسمى بالتقسيمة و التى عن طريقها يمكنك التغيير فالتزامن او الحركة ما بين عامود الكرنك و عامود الكامات و كما نعرف فأن عامود الكرنك يعنى البساتم و عامود الكامات يعنى الصبابات و هم اساس عملية الأحتراق و التى بشأنها تحدث حركة و تولد طاقة 

أعراض حدوث خلل بسير الكاتينة ؟

اولا السير اذا انقطع ستفاجأ بان السيارة لا تستجيب اطلاقا للدوران و ستسمع صوت المارش يعمل لكن لا يوجد احتراق يجب ان تقف تماما عن دوران السيارة لأن الإصرار على تدوير السيارة سيؤدى الى خلل بصبابات المحرك و حينها سيحدث أضرار أكثر فى محركك ... لذلك أحرص على ان يقوم فنى متخصص بالكشف على السير و تدوير السيارة 

ثانيا قد يكون السير سليم لكن هناك مشكلة فى احدى البليات المسئولة عن توجيه السير و سهولة حركته و اعراض حدوث خلل بإحدى البليات هو حدوث صوت إحتكاك عالى زى خشونة فى البلية عند التدوير او تفاجأ بأن البلية قد تحطمت تماما من الداخل و ستمسع صوت شحررة عالى جدا قم بتبطيل السيارة فورا و ابحث عن فنى او مهندس ليقوم بتشخيص العيب

ثالثا قد يكون جميع قطع الغيار سليمة لكن العيب هو بالتقسمة و ستفاجأ بأن السيارة بها برجلة او تأخر فالتدوير او لا تدور اطلاقا 

اعراضها تحدث فقط بعد تركيب قطع الغيار فورا وعند اول تجربة للسيارة قد يحدث ان السيارة لا تريد ان تدور او قد دارت لكن هناك برجلة شديدة و الاحتراق غير سليم يجب ان تقوم بتبطيل السيارة فورا و اعادة تقسيم سير الكاتينة مع عامود الكرنك و الكامات 

أضرار حدوث عطل بسير الكاتينة او البلى او التقسيمة غير صحيحة ؟؟

اذا حدث اى خلل فى السير او فى البلى او التقسيمة غير سليمة لا تحاول تصليحها بنفسك او تدوير السيارة يجب الاستعانة فورا بخدمة التوكيل 

الأضرار التى ستحدث هى حدوث خلل فى صبابات المحرك المسئولة عن دخول الهواء و البنزين الى المحرك معناها نصف عمرة لمحركك لا قدر الله و تكلفتها ستتخطى الى 2000 جنيه !!!!

نصائح مهمة و يجب الإلتزام بها : 

1- السادة الأعضاء لا يغرك توفير 200 جنيه اذا قمت بصيانة سيارتك خارج التوكيل و حدث عطل ستتحمل 10 أضعاف هذا المبلغ .



2- التوكيل جهة رسمية و مسئول عن جميع الاعمال التى قام بها بسيارتك اذا حدث لا قدر الله عطل فى سيارتك فإنه ملزم بحلها و تحمل تكلفتها كاملة لكن الورش الخارجية ستقوم برمى المشكلة على قطع الغيار و تتعلل بأنها مضروبة .

3- اذا قمت بعمل صيانة ال 40 ألف خارج التوكيل اهتم بأن تكون قطع غيارك سليمة 100 % عن طريق شرائها من مراكز بيع أبو الفتوح المعتمدة فقط و تجنب جميع محلات قطع الغيار حاليا كل البضائع الموجودة بالسوق غير أصلية .

4- قم بإختيار فنى جيد يقوم بعمل صيانة لسيارتك و تأكد بأنها ليست بأول مرة يتعامل مع سيارة أسبيرانزا و أنه لديه خبرة سابقة و اذا وجدت اى مشكلة حدثت اطلب منه فورا بالتوقف و اتصل بالتوكيل . ( نحن لا نرجح عمل الصيانة خارج التوكيل لأنه كما قلنا عيوب الصيانة اكثر من مميزات توفيرها )
5- سير الكاتينة اذا تم تركيبه لا يمكن استعماله مرة أخرى لذلك أحرص على ان يكون السير جديد و ليس مستعمل 


والله اعلم​


----------

